# Learning ICD-10



## tmurray0324 (May 7, 2013)

Hello, I'm a student about to learn ICD-9 coding, however I know that I need to transition over to ICD-10, but I'm not sure how to start the process. What is a good cheap way to start training for ICD-10?


----------



## bedwards (May 9, 2013)

Right here on the AAPC website!


----------



## tmurray0324 (May 22, 2013)

bedwards said:


> Right here on the AAPC website!



Yes I realize it is possible from the website, but there are multiple options and they are quite costly so I'd like to know the best option to start with.


----------



## mitchellde (May 22, 2013)

go to the website
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/icd.htm
access the ICD-10 CM tab and download the guidelines.  Then read them this is what will give you the step by step if you will of all the basics.
the next step is to buy a code book, for the price and ease of use I recommend the Channel version from www.channelpublishing.com.  
this is how I teach it and everyone says they learned alot at the end of the session.


----------

